# Help! 8 yr. old rescue dog suddenly started biting



## Mom2MandJ (Aug 6, 2016)

We've had Gizmo for a week or so, and he's been the sweetest, calmest dog I've ever met. He likes to cuddle and nap. Yesterday, suddenly, he started barking at strangers during his walk, and this morning he bit someone (lightly, and thankfully, he was okay and just wanted proof that he had the rabies shot). :help::help::help:

DH wants to return him, and DD has not stopped crying for the last 2 hours.

I suggested we get him a muzzle for his walks, but DH is not budging. Please advise!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

First, get him to a vet to make sure he isn't in pain. Medical issues can cause sudden aggression. After health issues are eliminated, you can go from there.


----------



## Affirmed (Jul 6, 2016)

It can be helped. What kind of dog/mix is Gizmo? If you return a rescue for biting then that dog is condemned.
If it is not a pain response, then he is stranger-aggressive, which is relatively common. You can begin a process of reconditioning and desensitizing. You may or may or may not want a muzzle but it may be the right idea if he is a larger dog.
Basically it entails taking what your dog is reactive to and making it positive, not bad. 
Start with a stranger far away enough that the dog doesn't react. Praise and treat for allowing the stranger to be within sight. Continue and GRADUALLY make it so the stranger is closer. This is a long process, you get him closer to strangers over time, but never push him over what he's comfortable with. Also, never praise and treat him for reacting, you want to praise for not reacting. This is just a basic description, you'll need to look up more and get the full list so you can get the full effect. Try googling "reconditioning reactive dogs"


----------



## Mom2MandJ (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks, all! We tried a muzzle, but he took it off right away. We've been trying to see if there is any pattern to those who he barks at, but can't really see one. We will take him to a vet, although he was examined right before we adopted him. We were told he's a chihuahua/terrier mix, but he looks Jack Russell to me. The way he stands alert make me think he has some hunting instincts. For now, we're not letting the kids walk him alone, as we can handle him better if he starts misbehaving. It's odd that for most strangers he's fine, but a few he reacts to.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Mom2MandJ said:


> Thanks, all! We tried a muzzle, but he took it off right away. We've been trying to see if there is any pattern to those who he barks at, but can't really see one. We will take him to a vet, although he was examined right before we adopted him. We were told he's a chihuahua/terrier mix, but he looks Jack Russell to me. The way he stands alert make me think he has some hunting instincts. For now, we're not letting the kids walk him alone, as we can handle him better if he starts misbehaving. It's odd that for most strangers he's fine, but a few he reacts to.


Was the person he bit reaching toward him or moving toward him? It is very possible he was scared, and the person ignored his signals to back off, and he bit when he was ignored. He is in a new environment with people he barely knows, so he is probably somewhat stressed and unsure of himself. My dog often reacts to strangers (always men, so far) when they are moving toward him. Instead, let your dog approach first (although really I would just not let him greet strangers at all for a while).


----------



## Mom2MandJ (Aug 6, 2016)

I wasn't there, the kids had taken him for a walk, but they said the man was not approaching the dog. We're staying in a hotel until our house purchase comes through, and I think it's something about walking him in the lobby that triggers it. He has not done it when we have all been out of the hotel, and when we (the grownups) walk him, he's only growled at people in the elevator, lobby or parking lot. We're hoping that once we're out of the hotel it'll stop. He may not understand where his 'home' begins and ends.



Lillith said:


> Was the person he bit reaching toward him or moving toward him? It is very possible he was scared, and the person ignored his signals to back off, and he bit when he was ignored. He is in a new environment with people he barely knows, so he is probably somewhat stressed and unsure of himself. My dog often reacts to strangers (always men, so far) when they are moving toward him. Instead, let your dog approach first (although really I would just not let him greet strangers at all for a while).


----------

